# Killer sharks v. giant squids



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

No, not the sequel to Mega Shark vs. Giant Octopus starring America's Sweetheart Deborah Gibson, but some real life weirdness.

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-shark7-2010mar07,0,5015116.story


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's highly likely they do prey on giant squid. Calamari, after all, is really tasty


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those poor squid. Isn't enough to have Sperm Whales hunting them down? Maybe that's why they live in the depths, they're hiding.


----------

